# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena en toch zwanger?

## jans79

hallo beste mensen,
ook ik ben een tevreden mirenagebruikster,maarrrrrrr nu krijg ik plots geen maandelijkse bloeding meer sinds eind juli.normaal altijd wel, ik weet dat je "menstruatie"(dat is niet een echte maar k noem het maaar zo) veranderd en dat de meesten helemaal niet of weinig ongi blijven.
maar ja, kheb geen zwangerschapskwaaltjes(heb nl al 2 kids dus weet ongeveer wel hoe je je voelt bij een zw.schap)wel beetje gevoelige borsten,maar ja die heb ik sinds ik de mirenaspiraal heb eigenlijk altijd wel.
het enige wat ik dus heb en dat baart me zorgen,is lichte tot middelmatige buikkramp en dat straalt uit naar mijn bovenbenen en onderrug (alsof je lichte weeen hebt)maar das niet zo dak auwauw roep , maar gewoon irritant,ik voel nl de draadjes gewoon op de plek zitten waar ze horen,ben zenuwachtig weet je............zou dat alsnog een teken van zw.schap zijn kunnen (groeiende baarmoeder???)heb al een test gedaan maar waren alle (3!!) erover eens dat er geen hcg  :Confused:  was.maar dat had ik ook toen ik zwanger van mijn 2e kind was.........zijn er vrouwen die dit ook wel is meegemaakt hebben?en als je alsnog zwanger was met mirena is alles goed afgelopen?weet wel dat ik naar de huisarts moet maar wilde (aangezien we nu in t weekend zitten) graag wat vrouwen horen die er ook ervaring mee hebben....want een weekend afwachten duurt lang(haha ben ook zo ongeduldig) :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mibo

ik heb de mirena ook en ben er erg blij mee, maar ik zit ook met een dilemma; ben bijna nooit meer ongesteld en maak me nu ook erg veel zorgen omdat mijn verhaal op de jouwe lijkt. dus ga heb ik een afspraak bij de dokter gemaakt, vertrouw het niet meer. ik heb het afgelopen half jaar 3 operaties achter de rug en ben bang dat ik nu zwanger ben................
maar ik wilde ook weten of jij ook alleen maar bruine afschijding heb van plaats de normale ongesteldheid???
ben zelf ook moeder van twee dochters, maar ik voel me niet echt zwanger, maar ik twijfel wel

----------


## jans79

hoi mibo,
ja ik heb dat de eerste 1 a 2 jaar wel gehad, alleen bruinige afscheiding, nu alleen als voorbode als ik ongi moet worden verlies ik eersst een week bruinige prut(lekker praaatje heee) en dan gewoon bloed, maar dat is sinds de mirena inlegkruisjes werk,druppelsgewijs bijna niets maaar wel een dag of 7 a 8 lang.ik heb trouwens een heugelijke mededeling,heb enorm krampen gehad gisteren niet leuk meer, maaar verloor vandaag toch echt weer bloed en ben nu weer ongi pfieuwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!heb wel de zenuwen gehad joh,hou je me op de hoogte jij zwanger bent ????????vindt het wel prettig om ervaringen te delen.in mijn omgeving heeft niemand een mirena iedereen aann de pil..........succes bij de dok ik hoor het hopelijk nog wel!!groetjes janneke

----------


## mibo

hey janneke,
lekker dat je weer ongi bent geworden, nou maar hopen dat ik het ook word. neemt dan weer een hoop onzekerheid weg!!!!!!! hoop niet dat ik zwanger ben, twee is genoeg, enne heb me buik in januari laten doen...............
donderdag ga ik naar de dokter.
groetjes bonnie

----------


## jans79

haihai bonnie
tis wat he,dat gedoe heel je leven tot aan je overgang haha, en maar zorgen wel of niet zwanger ,tis altijd wat he......mag ik vragen waaraan je geopereerd bent in je buik?ik heb nl. zoveel spookverhalen hier over de mirena gelezend dat ik zoiets had van helluuuppie !!!zelfs van een vrouw die een vruchtzakje /bolletje verloor , mèt mirena.nou ik had het echt niet meer, ja weet je me draadjes zitten altijd goed , maar je wordt zooooo onzeker als je opeens niet ongi wordt weetjewel en ja we hebben echt nog wel een kinderwensje voor over een poos hoor, maar we gaan verhuizen in februari 2007 en de jongste gaat in december naar school en dan als alles op een rijtje is willen we ooit nog op een 3e kindje hopen, maar ja ik heb nl al 2x een "verrassing"op de wereld gezet haha we zouden niet meer zonder onze boys kunnen hoor, maar een geplande zwangerschap lijkt me ook erg mooi, kweet ook wel dat je ze niet voor t pakken hebt die zwangerschappen hoor...maar ben blij dat ik hier gelezen heb dat je na verwijdering van je mirena 2 menstruatie smoet afwachten ivm dunne baarmoederslijmvlies...goed dat we t alvast weten!!!want in de mirena bijsluiter zeggen ze (mijn gyn ook!!!) at je direct weer zwanger kan worden...hoe ervaarde jij het inbrengen?ik vond het supersnel gaan in een minuut of 5 ,6 zat hij erin, even een vaginale echo en ik was klaar voelde geen pijn,wel dat gekrik van die eendebek en gerommel in je buik maar ik ben echt een tevreden gebruikster!!!nou ik kap ermee met mijn gezwets, hee groetjes en ik hou de mail in de gaten donderdag!!!!!!!!!!duimen voor je hoor...............!

----------


## mibo

hey janneke.
ik had in januari een buikcorrektie laten doen omdat ik erg veel ben afgevallen in een korte tijd. maar helaas kreeg ik twee maanden later weer een operatie vanwege galstenen. een week later sprong me navel open, op de dag dat me hechtingen eruit gingen, dus kwam de hele zooi naar buiten en moest ik weer onder het mes. helaas is ook dit niet goed gegaan en moet ik in oktober met de arts praten wanneer me navel opnieuw wordt gedaaan, die ziet er nu uit als zo'n bilspleet!!!!!! en doet erg zeer, de arts wilde me met alle liefde meteen helpen, maar dat was niet zo verstandig omdat ik in 3 maanden tijd al 3 operaties achter de rug had en de litteken van me navel heeft zo'n 6 maanden de tijd nodig om tot "rust" te komen. en nu maar hopen dat het wel goed gaat want zo'n buikcorrektie is best wel prijzig. maar ik weet dat de pil niet betrouwbaar is als je onder het mes gaat, maar of de mirena betrouwbaar is?????????
trouwens de inbreng viel reuze mee, maar dat gekl**i met die eendebek is niet mijn favo.......... van wie wel!!!!
wij hebben twee meiden een van bijna 7 (morgen) en een van 4½. ze gaan allebij naar school en de arts raad mij ook af om noor meer kinderen te krijgen vanwege mijn bekken helaas. vandaar dat ik de mirena heb dat was betrouwbaar zeggen ze................maar we zien wel.ik denk vaker dat ik zwanger ben, vrouwenkwaaltje zullen we maar zeggen!!
groetjes bonnie

----------


## mibo

hey janneke,
nou, vandaag ben ik bij de dokter geweest hij heeft me doorverwezen naar de gyn. dus ik bellen voor een afspraak..........mag ik 19 oktober pas.......lekker hoor!!!!!!! nog langer in onzekerheid, heb er echjt de balen van!
groetjes bon :Mad:

----------


## jans79

neeeeeeee dat mèèn je toch niet..heeft de ha geen testje gedaan joh?anders test je zelf toch alvast voor je naar de gyn. gaat, niet dat dat altijd 100%is jeetje ik ben wel blij dat je t laat weten, was erg benieuwd hoe het afliep.ik duim voor je en sterkte hee en voel je je nog niet zwangerder als voorheen (hihi) als ik er aan denk krijg ik altijd het idee van zere borsten en vreetbuien en nu weet ik oh nee toch niet zwanger en bij toverslag weer weg errrrg heeee, maar goed ik denk dat het komt omdat we oooit toch in t nieuwe huis (meer ruimte etc) een n kleintje erbij willen..............maar nu even niet........

----------


## mibo

ja heb gister een testje gedaan.................zekers nadat me zus zei dat ze dacht dat ik zwanger was...............maar ben het dus niet!!!!!!!!!! :Big Grin:  
maar wat is er dan :Confused:  
we zien wel als we bij de gyn zijn!!!!!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

hallo iedereen..
Ik heb al jullie berichtjes gelezen hier.. Ik schrijf normaal nooit in een forum, maar ik wil even reageren op dit onderwerp. Vorig jaar heb ik ook een spiraaltje gehad. Ook de mirena. Maar heb het 4 maandjes gehad, toen ik hem eruit liet halen, omdat ik hem niet zo vertrouwde, vanwege de verhalen van anderen. Dat ie niet betrouwbaar was, en dat er heel veel nadelen aanzaten. Ik heb hem er toch uitlaten halen, maar in die zelfde week kwam er een flinke klont uitzetten. Ik schrok me te pletter!!!! Gelijk mee naar de huisarts gegaan en laten zien. Hij zei dat het hoogstwaarschijnlijk een vruchtje was die afgekomen was. (na het eruit halen van het spiraaltje). Wat bleek na het onderzoek in het Lab. Idd, het was een miskraam!!! Nu zijn we een jaar verder. En mischien vinden jullie me wel een lomperd. Ik neem hem toch weer. Omdat ik de pil spuugzat ben. Ik denk dat ik voor dat ik het spiraalje er toen in heb laten doen, al zwanger was! En dat het daardoor afgekomen was. Ik ga er weer voor. En ik hoop dat ik er lang plezier van zal hebben. As maandag ga ik hem laten plaatsen. Wens me succes..;-) Stik nou alweer van de zenuwen.. 

groetjes Marielle..

----------


## pilvraagjes

Tsjah.... een vriendin van me is verwekt terwijl haar moeder een spiraal had... Vink toch wel goed bewijs dat het niet betrouwbaar is.... Of je al zwanger was toen je het spiraal liet plaatsen.... Dat was dan 4 maanden daarvoor geweest, ik denk dat het dan wel eerder eruit was gekomen als ik eerlijk ben. Het is natuurlijk niet zo dat een 'afgestoten' vrucht nog maanden in je baarmoeder blijft zweven....

Maargoed, succes voor maandag in ieder geval, verzeker je ervan dat je niet zwanger bent als hij erin gaat, en hou het goed in de gaten. Bij de een werkt het beter dan bij de ander...

----------


## mibo

:Wink:  hey marielle,
heel veel succes maandag, ik zal voor je duimen!!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

dank je! ik hoop dat de huisarts het morgen wil doen, want heb de afgelopen vrijdag mijn laatste menstruatiedag gehad.. en ik hoorde dat je de laatste dag het mag laten plaatsen..
We zullen zien wat ie zegt. Anders maar volgende maand. 
Ik weet dus niet of hij werkt bij mij, want mijn man hebt een vermoeden dat ik al zwanger was voor het laten plaatsen.. maar ik zei dat ik dan wel een buikje zou hebben natuurlijk.. was ik al iets van 3 maanden zwanger.

Nouja, ik ieder geval, ik zal morgen ff schrijven hoe het gegaan is... 

groetjes!!! Marielle.
 :Wink:

----------


## mibo

ik denk wel dat hij het gaat plaatsen, bij mij was me laatste dag op zaterdag en maandag erop ging ie erin......... duim voor je!!!!!!
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

Hoelang heb jij je spiraaltje Bonnie? Zal ook niet al te lang zijn denk ik? 
Ik ben 34 en ik ben de pil beu.. altijd maar die pil slikken savonds..en daarbij vergat ik m maar vaak genoeg. Dus iedere maand was het wel afwachten...en een vermogen aan zwangerschapstestjes natuurlijk!! 
Ik heb 2 dochters. De oudste is 8 en de jongste is 6 jaar. Dus ik ben uit de kleintjes. Maar als ik maar een baby moet vasthouden, dan ben ik weer zooooo verliefd!! Als het aan mij ligt zou ik nog wel een kleintje willen hoor. Maar mijn man vind het goed zo. 
Als ik aan mijn dochtertjes moet vragen of ze nog een broertje of zusje willen, dan krijg ik een dikke nee...hahahha
Maar ik heb zo'n vermoeden dat ik heel moeilijk weer zwanger kan raken. Heb een half jaartje geen pil geslikt, en toch niet zwanger geraakt. Heel vreemd vind ik dat. De eerste zwangerschap was afgebroken door een miskraam, en toen kwam mijn dochter, daarna weer een miskraam, toen mijn jongste, en daarna weer een miskraam, (met het spiraaltje dus) 
Maargoed, ik heb het een plekkie gegeven dat er geen kleintje meer komt. 

Zo, nu heb ik me een beetje voorgesteld , hehehe.. groetjes en tot schrijfs! (morgen) doegie.xxx 
Marielle.

----------


## mibo

hey mariele,
nou ik heb de mirena ongeveer 3 jaar, vanwege dat ik niet goed op de pil reageerde, kreeg hoofdpijn aanvallen pijn in me buik en een hoop tussentijdse bloedingen. en noem maar op..hoop ellende dus. en natuurlijk een paar keer vergeten..
ik ben 30 en heb twee dochters van 4 en 7 jaar en natuurlijk ben ik ook steeds verliefd op al die kleintje maar helaas mag ik geen kinderen meer vanwege me bekken en mijn heup........ dus houden we het bij twee kids.
volgende week moet ik naar de gyn omdat ik veel pijn heb na het vrijen, en omdat ik alleen maar bruine afscheiding heb vanplaats de gewone ongesteldheid..........terwijl ik al die tijd geen last had. ik dacht ook dat ik zwanger was dus had ik maar een test gedaan........gelukkig negatief!!!
trouwnens ben je al bij de dokter geweest???enne hoe ging het?????
ciao!!!!xxxbon

----------


## jans79

heee bon
lang niet gesproken, jaja de 19e okt duurt lang he, zat te neuzen of ik je nog ergens kon vinden maar kzie je alweer hier
nou, marielle, hoe ging het bij de gyn vandaag??????
groetjes janneke

----------


## mibo

hey janneke!
ja zekers een tijd niet gesproken....
hoe gaat ie???????
ja de 19de duurt erg lang...............
ciao xxxbon

----------


## mariel_72

hoi hoi!

Nou, ben geweest vanmiddag en het deed ongelofelijk pijn!! Ik heb een kwartier moeten blijven liggen omdat ik bijna van mijn susser zou gaan. Toen ik naar huis reed, zag ik zwarte sterretjes en het gevoel dat ik moest overgeven. Dat is dus ook gebeurd toen ik thuis kwam. Ben op de bank gaan liggen, en het zakte al wat. Zit al een paar uur met een kersenpittenzak op mijn buik, omdat ik nog steeds buikpijn heb. Ik hoop dat ik daar morgen geen last meer van heb, want sjonge, wat doet dat pijn!
Vanavond weer maar paracetamol en dan hoop ik de nacht goed door te komen.
Ik ben blij dat ik er vanaf ben, en hoop dat ie 5 jaar zijn werk doet. 
Morgen ff bellen naar het ziekenhuis om een afspraak te maken voor een echo. 
Ohja.. ik heb het de huisarts laten doen.. ik heb het niet zo op ziekenhuizen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

tot schrijfs!! laat morgen wel ff weten hoe het gaat  :Wink:  kussie van Marielle....doegggg

----------


## mibo

jeeeeeeeeee wat kl**te dat je zo'n pijn had.
maarre waarom laat je een echo maken??
groetjes bon

----------


## mariel_72

hoi hoi !

de huisarts vertrouw het niet helemaal omdat ik in 2002 ook een spiraaltje heb gehad, en daardoor een miskraam heb gekregen. Dus hij wilt voor de zekerheid weten of hij goed zit. Bij die andere zat ie ook goed met de echo trouwens  :Confused:  
Ik moet zeggen dat ik vannacht geen last meer had van buikpijn. Nu voel ik me ook prima eigelijk. Had wel last van steken in mijn borsten... ik weet nie of het daardoor komt.. maarja, een vrouw zit gek in elkaar..hehehe

groetjes Marielle.

ps: ik moet 21 november naar de gyn. voor een echo te laten maken..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mibo

hey!
nou beter dat je zo goed gecontroleerd wordt!!
enne fijn om te horen dat het weer goed met je gaat!!!
enne helaas heb je ook weer gelijk dat een vrouwenlichaam raar inelkaar zit..............................
kuzzzzzzzbo

----------


## mibo

:Big Grin:  hey daar ben ik weer!
ben vandaag naar de gyn geweest, en heb zekers goed nieuws...........ben niet zwanger en de mirena zit goed!!!!!!! dus de vlag hangt uit wel moest ik een uitstrijkje laten maken en de uitslag krijg ik over 3 weken!
maar dat zal wel goed zitten. misschien komt de pijn van spanning????????
en die rare afscheiding is normaal zei de gyn!
groetjes bon

----------


## auryn

Ik vroeg me af of er ook iemand is die ondanks het mirena spiraaltje zwanger is geworden en ook een gezond kindje heeft gekregen na verwijdering van het spiraaltje? Ik lees namelijk alleen over mensen die of het spiraaltje zijn verloren of na verwijdering een miskraam hebben gehad.

----------


## Petra717

zie mirenaspiraal.....

----------


## Linta85

2 1/2 jaar geleden had ik een koperspiraal laten zetten, ivm dat mijn vader trombose heeft en het evt. erfelijk kan zijn.
Nu ben ik vorige jaar mei erachter gekomen dat ik toch zwanger was geworden. Alles ging verder goed, niks geen misselijkheid enzo. Wel 1 groot probleem, ze konden de spiraal niet meer vinden. Als hij er niet uitgehaald kon worden dan had ik grote kans op evt. miskraam. Nu hoorde ik van me ma dat haar collega bij de 1e ook een spiraal had en dat die kerngezond ter wereld kwam.
Uiteindelijk na 16 weken toch nog een miskraam/vroeggeboorte gekregen. Komt niet vaak voor dat het rond deze tijd is. De placenta/moederkoek is operatief verwijderd moeten worden. Daar zat de verloren spiraal in.
Al met al geen leuk verhaal.
Nu heb ik afgelopen december een mirena laten zetten. Die was wat betrouwbaarder zeiden ze. Eind januari in het ziekenhuis terecht gekomen met een baarmoeder ontsteking. Mirena weer verwijderd.
Heb nu maar besloten om geen spiraal meer te nemen. ik heb er geen goede ervaringen verder mee gekregen. Ze werken voor de rest wel goed maar na dit alles hoeft het voor mij niet meer. Ik neem nu de implanon (onderhuids staafje)
Groetjes Linda

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoezo werken ze voor de rest wel goed dan? Je bent er toch zwanger mee geworden? Dan werkt het toch niet goed? Er staat hier ook ergens een topic over de implanton geloof ik, die schijnt ook niet echt betrouwbaar te zijn, dus als je het voor de anticonceptie wilt, zou ik je zeker aanraden om ook nog een condoom te gebruiken!

Wel vervelend dat het met het spiraal zo helemaal verkeerd is gegaan bij je....

----------


## Linta85

Ik bedoel daarmee dat ik er verder geen last van heb gehad en gewoon de pech heb gehad dat ik bij die 2 op de 100 vrouwen hoor. Voor mij zou de spiraal beter zijn ivm zo min mogelijk hormonen, maar wil dat niet meer.
Condooms zijn ook niet zo betrouwbaar. Ik heb al 2 gescheurde gehad en ben er sinds gister achter dat ik zwanger ben, ondanks dat ik een MAP heb geslikt.

----------


## pilvraagjes

pfff, gefeliciteerd?? Of niet? duidelijk niet gepland in ieder geval, maar ga je het wel houden? (hoe oud ben je trouwens?)

----------


## Linta85

nee niet gepland maar wel welkom. dinsdag naar de gyne en dan zien we wel verder.
Ik ben 21, word eind april 22.

----------


## Patje84

Nou Linda gefeliciteerd dan maar hé, je had het eerder over koperspiraaltje, mijn moeder heeft ie ook gehad en was toch zwanger geraakt, en precies wat jij ook zei, ze konen het spiraaltje niet terug vinden bleek op 1 van de echo's dat het spiraaltje in het hoofdje van de baby zat, dus niet goed kindje moest weg gehaald worden, omdat het anders geen leven heeft na de geboorte, gaat dan zo ie zo na 1 a 2 uur dood ofzo, dus heeft me ma het weg laten halen.

Ik heb daarintegen nu bijna 1 jaar mirena en tot nu toe bevalt ie goed, heb heen menstruatie meer, alleen nog wle veel uitscheiding, dagelijks dus dat si wel irritant, ik ben 23 en heb nu 6 zwangerschappen gehad 2 miskramen 1 doodgeboren kleine. en dat was allemaal gepland na 3 keer foute boel had ik besloten om maar weer aan de pil te gaan want had er allemal geen zin meer in, dus ik aan de pil paar maanden latenr was ik zwanger en daar is een gezonde jongen uit voort gekomen, en na die bevalling ben ik gewoon maar weer aan de pil gegaan want ja hoevaak komt het theorietisch voor dat je weer door de pil knalt, nou ben er ondertussen achter dat dat in de praktijk niet klopt, want ben weer zwanger geraakt en daar is weer een gezonde jonge uit voort gekomen, maar wa srare zwangerschap en ze weten nu dus niet of de laatste 1 van een 2 ling is of dat ik vlak voor dat de 2de geboren was eenmiskraam heb gehad dus het is niet zeker of ik nu 5 of 6 keer zwanger ben geweest.heel raar allemaal., maargoed heb dus nu maar mirena laten zetten, maar precies zoals ik jullie allemaal hoor praten ben ik wel wat misselijk en gevoelige borstenenzo, heb al met de ha gepraat en die zegt doe maar test en geeft ie nega en je twijfelt dan gaan we bloed laten prikken enzo, maar ze vergeet ff hierbij kwam ik later pas achter, dat toen ik 6 maanden zwanger wa sik test deed dat ie zelfs toennog heel erg nega uitslag gaf terwijl ik met een dikke buik liep hihi, en heb hem al is voor de gein gedaan toen ik zeker wist dat ik niet zwanger was toen gaf ie posi, dus bij mij kloppen die dingen voor geen meter.
dus nou ja ga gewoon afwachten denk ik, en blijf ik misselijk dan ga ik zeker weer naar de ha of gyn.

Nou veel s6 iedereen en hoop op goede aflopen. groetjes Patricia

----------


## Jacje

Ik zit ook ergens mee, ik heb namelijk 2 en een half jaar lang al de Mirena.
Ik bloed 1 keer in de zoveel tijd is dat normaal?
En heb NOG STEEDS zo nu en dan last van hevige buikkrampen en mijn buik zet op ik heb laast last gehad van zwarte sterretjes (nu niet meer) en heb vreetbuien weet iemand waar dit aan kan liggen? ik heb ook last van urineverlies (niet veel hoor) en GEEN pijn bij het plassen wie weet komt het door de geboorte van mijn bijna 4 jarige dochtertje, ik zou dit willen weten omdat ik het niet zo heb met dokters als ik ergens last van heb ik probeer het eerst zelf op te lossen??? hihi
Morgen moet ik naar de dokter met mijn ochtendurine, ik ben te bang om te horen dat ik weer zwanger ben kan iemand mij helpen dan ben ik van al dat gestress af.

Ik zit er ook niet op te wachten om NU zwanger te worden, ik ben 25 jr en wij willen nu nog even geen kind, ik hoor verhalen dat je dus wel zwanger kan worden.
Maar als het er is, dan is het er  :Smile: 

Groetjes
Jacje

----------


## miertje24

hoi
vraagje het laatste wat jou is overkomen was je toen zes maanden zwanger of niet
ik heb nu iets meer als een jaar de mirena, en vloei normaal netjes elke maand maar word dikker en heb zere borsten net of je zwanger lijkt maar dat kan na een jaar toch niet of is het toch echt mogelijk
groetjes miranda

----------


## miranda23

> hallo beste mensen,
> ook ik ben een tevreden mirenagebruikster,maarrrrrrr nu krijg ik plots geen maandelijkse bloeding meer sinds eind juli.normaal altijd wel, ik weet dat je "menstruatie"(dat is niet een echte maar k noem het maaar zo) veranderd en dat de meesten helemaal niet of weinig ongi blijven.
> maar ja, kheb geen zwangerschapskwaaltjes(heb nl al 2 kids dus weet ongeveer wel hoe je je voelt bij een zw.schap)wel beetje gevoelige borsten,maar ja die heb ik sinds ik de mirenaspiraal heb eigenlijk altijd wel.
> het enige wat ik dus heb en dat baart me zorgen,is lichte tot middelmatige buikkramp en dat straalt uit naar mijn bovenbenen en onderrug (alsof je lichte weeen hebt)maar das niet zo dak auwauw roep , maar gewoon irritant,ik voel nl de draadjes gewoon op de plek zitten waar ze horen,ben zenuwachtig weet je............zou dat alsnog een teken van zw.schap zijn kunnen (groeiende baarmoeder???)heb al een test gedaan maar waren alle (3!!) erover eens dat er geen hcg  was.maar dat had ik ook toen ik zwanger van mijn 2e kind was.........zijn er vrouwen die dit ook wel is meegemaakt hebben?en als je alsnog zwanger was met mirena is alles goed afgelopen?weet wel dat ik naar de huisarts moet maar wilde (aangezien we nu in t weekend zitten) graag wat vrouwen horen die er ook ervaring mee hebben....want een weekend afwachten duurt lang(haha ben ook zo ongeduldig)


hoi hoi ik heb hier het leefde bewijs lopen een zzomtje van 2 jaar 
zwanger met het spiraaltje volgens huisarts kon het niet daardoor onder extra toezicht gelopen van het ziekenhuis is maar goed ook want mijn kleine man was met 4 maanden al ingedaald maar heb de bevaling uit kunnen zingen tot de uitgerekende datum en nu ben ik maar weer gewoon aan de pil

----------


## jufthessa

hallo,

ik heb al bijna 6 jaar het mirena spiraaltje... mijn eerste zwangerschap was dwars door de pil heen, ondanks heel strikt slikken en zonder ziek te zijn geweest, mijn tweede zwangerschap was al raak na nog geen week gestopt te zijn met de pil. Om een derde zwangerschap uit te sluiten heb ik toen een mirenaspiraaltje laten plaatsen, geadviseerd door de arts. Dit ging (met mijn expartner) al die tijd goed. Nu heb ik sinds 2 jaar een nieuwe partner en sinds een half jaar een nieuw spiraaltje.... Al enkele weken heb ik last van gevoelige en gespannen borsten, ik kom plotseling aan en ben toch wel erg bang dat ik toch zwanger ben... ondanks het spiraaltje... morgen ga ik toch maar even een test doen.. maar is het waar dat het hormoon uit het spiraaltje de test kan beinvloeden?

gr jufthessa

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,

De Mirena kan een zwangerschapstest niet beinvloeden.
Bij een zwangerschapstest wordt het HCG gemeten, en dit hormoon zit niet in een Mirena (of andere wijzen van anticonceptie)
Laat nog ff weten hoe de test was, als je wil.

liefs
Déy

----------


## jufthessa

> Hoi hoi,
> 
> De Mirena kan een zwangerschapstest niet beinvloeden.
> Bij een zwangerschapstest wordt het HCG gemeten, en dit hormoon zit niet in een Mirena (of andere wijzen van anticonceptie)
> Laat nog ff weten hoe de test was, als je wil.
> 
> liefs
> Déy


nou ik heb de test gedaan.... gelukkig was hij negatief... ik maakte me toch wel een beetje zorgen... een kleintje is zeer welkom hoor maar het lijkt me doodeng om zwanger te zijn met een spiraaltje (qua risico's). 
toch snap ik nu niet waar de kwaaltjes zo plotseling vandaan komen.... erg vreemd... maar goed.. we gaan weer gewoon en met een gerust hart verder en wachten af....

----------


## Déylanna

Hoi hoi,


Bedankt dat je het nog ff liet weten.
Het is ook eng om zwanger te zijn als je de Mirena nog hebt, qua die risico's dan, al komt het niet op een dag aan, maar ik snap je volkomen. Mocht het zo zijn geweest dat je wel zwanger was, dan had je de spiraal gewoon moeten laten verwijderen. Maar goed, de test was negatief, en jij bent weer gerust.

liefs
Déylanna

----------


## paulapaulapaula

Dag dames.

Ik heb misschien een antwoord.

Ik heb nu 7 maanden de mirena. Was erg tevreden ondanks de twijffels over zwangerschappen.
Uit voorzorg meerdere malen getest en niet zwanger. 
Nu sinds een tijdje weer last en nog meer sympomen dan eerst. heel erg onzeker nu. 
Ik ben dus langs de huisarts gegaan, die vertelde mij dat je door de hormonen een beetje opgezet word met als gevolg:
opgezette buik, obstipatie vaker plassen en nog veel meer.

Om te kijken of ik een mogelijjke vergrote eierstok of een cyste heb ga ik over een week voor een echo.

Ik weet nu niet meer dan jullie, maar als je denkt dat je zwanger bent gewoon een test doen. Die zal hoogst waarschijnlijk negatief zijn en dan kun je langs de huisarts om te vragen wat er dan is. Je mag altijd om een echo vragen.

----------


## Patje84

Hey dames laatste keer dat ik wat gepost heb was in 2008, maar heb nu eindelijk wat te melden.
Oktober vorig jaar is mijn mirena er uitgehaald omdat ik een cyste had zitten vlak naast de mirena ze konden er niet bij dus moest de mirena er uit, sinds dien ben ik gewoon weer aan de pil gegaan en ja hoor zo als ik had verwacht 7 a 8 maanden later ben ik zwanger, ik heb vanmorgen de test gedaan en hij was direct erg duidelijk.

Toen ik kinderen wilde en van de pil af was lukte het steeds niet en iedere keer wanneer ik aan de pil ga, raak ik zwanger, volgens mij houdt het bij mij niks tegen hoe zwaar ik ze ook heb, het bevorderd alleen maar hihi.

Maar goed ik heb a.s. maandag smorgens een afspraak bij de huisarts die zal mij waarschijnlijk door verwijzen met de gyn. omdat de zwangerschappen die ik heb gehad niet even fijn waren, van veel buik en rugpijn, miskramen en 1 doodgeboren dochter.

Nou ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Groetjes Patje84

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Patje84,

Vervelend dat de anticonceptiepil bij jou gewoon niet functioneerd. Hoop wel dat het kind gewoon welkom is, maar zoals ik begrepen heb is dat wel zo! Hoop dat deze zwangerschap wat beter gaat verlopen dan al je vorige..Leuk dat je na 2 jaar alsnog hebt laten weten hoe het afgelopen is, altijd fijn om te lezen!

Wens je heel veel succes en geluk met je zwangerschap!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

> Hoi Patje84,
> 
> Vervelend dat de anticonceptiepil bij jou gewoon niet functioneerd. Hoop wel dat het kind gewoon welkom is, maar zoals ik begrepen heb is dat wel zo! Hoop dat deze zwangerschap wat beter gaat verlopen dan al je vorige..Leuk dat je na 2 jaar alsnog hebt laten weten hoe het afgelopen is, altijd fijn om te lezen!
> 
> Wens je heel veel succes en geluk met je zwangerschap!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Ja zeker is het kindje zeer welkom.
Ik heb alleen nog maar een test gedaan he en die gaf positief, morgen moet ik naar de huisarts en die geeft als het goed is verwijzing voor gyn. ik hou jullie op de hoogte hoe het gaat.

Gr. Patricia (Patje84)

----------


## Sylvia93

Succes bij de huisarts Patricia! Leuk dat je ons op de hoogte gaat houden, altijd leuk om te horen/lezen!

----------


## Patje84

Goeden morgen dames,

Nou ik ben net bij de ha geweest en was zo als gewoonlijk niks bijzonders, ze heeft mij een verwijzing gegeven voor de gyn. en heb nu net afspraak gemaakt bij de gyn. en die is pas 7 Juli, dus maar weer afwachten. Zodra ik meer weet laat ik het jullie meteen weten.

Gr. Patricia (Patje84)

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Jeetje 7 juli pas... Weet je wel al hoelang je zwanger bent? Of kunnen ze dat pas bij de Gyn zien? Lijkt mij dat ze je juist extra in de gaten moeten houden met al die slecht verlopen zwangerschappen (miskraam, dood geboren kindje etc)! Nja het is nu dus afwachten tot 7 juli.. Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

Nou idd dat vond ik dus ook al, maar ja ze zeggen nu in eens dat ze pas een goede termijn echo en termijn van de baby kan vast stellen als je minimaal 9 weken heen bent, nou kan mij herinneren dat ik altijd zo snel mogelijk een echo kreeg maar goed het zal wel ineens veranderd zijn in 3 jaar tijd ofzo hihi :Stick Out Tongue: 

9 mei was de eerste dag van mijn laatste menstruatie dus volgens de huisarts ben ik nu ong 6 weken heen, maar ja ik had die 9 mei maar paar druppels bloed verloren dus kan niet echt spreken van een menstruatie vertrouw ik het niet dan bel ik zo weer dat ik eerder heen wil en denkd at ik dat volgende week ook maar is ga doen, kan niet zeggen dat het als een zwangerschap van een beginstadium voelt, ik ben niet eens echt misselijk ofzo maar heb wel vreselijk last van steken in mijn onderbuik dus denkd at jullie eerder dan 7 juli wel meer weten hoor HIHIHI :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Hoop dat je eerder terecht kan! Natuurlijk altijd beter om goed te weten hoe ver je bent, je zou idd al veel langer zwanger kunnen zijn, er zijn genoeg vrouwen die tijdens de eerste maanden van de zwangerschap gewoon wat bloeden.. Zoiezo als je echt veel pijn gaat krijgen gewoon de gyn bellen! 

Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga voor je duimen Patricia!!

----------


## Patje84

Nou ik heb gister de gyn. gebeld en ja hoor ik mag wel 1 week eerder komen PFFFF, schiet niet veel op maar goed nu is het dus 30 Juni.

Ga dus maar gewoon weer afwachten en oh ja ik ga zeker wel eerder hoor mocht ik ergens pijn gaan krijgen, maar hoop natuurlijk wel dat ik eerder naar de gyn, mag maar niet dat ik ergens pijn ga krijgen.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Nja het is nu iig al een weekje vervroegd  :Wink:  Is iig al iets! En ik ga met je meehopen dat je geen ernstige pijnen krijgt, dan hou je het denk ik wel vol tot de 30ste!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

@Sylvia,

Ja idd ja, de andere zwangerschappen waren geen makkie maar de bevallingen daar in tegen wel 5 en 3 uur, dus daar had ik niks over te klagen maar toch wil nu toch ook welis een normale zwangerschap zonder al die complicaties en nachten ziekenhuis, vanwege vroegtijdige weeën etc.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Kan ik me best wat bij voorstellen! 9 Maanden met allerlei complicaties lijkt me geen pretje, dan zou ik liever een wat langdurige bevalling willen, dan ben je er binnen 2 dagen vanaf  :Wink:  

Goed, ik ga voor je hopen dat het je deze keer wél mee gaat zitten!

----------


## Patje84

@ Sylvia

Ja thx dat hoop ik ook LOL, Hou jullie opde hoogte dus dan lees je het van zelf wel he  :Wink:

----------


## Patje84

nou ik had gehoopt dat deze keer een normale zwangerschap zou gaan worden, maar ben bang dat dat er niet in zit, heb sinds een paar dagen vreselijk last van mijn rug en heupen/bekken. Enige wat lekker en bijna pijnloos zit is als ik in de kleermakers zit ga zitten.
Vrijdag heb ik de dokter ff gebeld en die denken aan Bekkeninstabiliteit maar dat moet ik woensdag alsik naar de gyn. moet ff aan geven. Ze vonden dat ik nog wel kon wachten tot woensdag. Nou off heb me toch een pijn en weet me bijna geen houden met zitten en liggen. Denk dat dit a hell of a pregnanty gaat worden, bij vergeleken mijn andere zwangerschappen (die ookal niet zo makelijk en prettig verliepen).
Nou woensdag horen jullie meer als ik bij de gyn. ben geweest.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Jeetje wat rot! Een bekkeninstabiliteit is helemaal verschrikkelijk, heb iemand gekend die dat ook gehad heeft tijdens haar zwangerschap en die kon idd ook letterlijk niets meer! Dus hoop voor je dat het niet zó ernstig is, maar als je idd al zoveel verschrikkelijke zwangerschappen achter de rug hebt is het niet zo vreemd dat het dit keer idd ook niet vlekkeloos gaat verlopen.. Succes bij de gyn, hoop dat het nog meevalt voor je achteraf!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

@ Sylvia

ja nou idd, hoop dat het hie rbij blijft want zit er echt niet op te wachten 2 kids 1 van 5 en 1 van bijna 4 een werkende man en een hond, pfff moet er niet aan denken om dan een bekkeninstabiliteit te hebben.
Nou ja je hoord het woensdag wel he  :Wink: 

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Ja idd, dat zou heel slecht uitkomen! Hopen op het beste dan maar! We gaan het wel horen van je woensdag, succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

heyhey dames nou ik ben vandaag naar de gyn geweest na klachten over mijn bekken kon ik toch nog eerder terecht, nou daar aangekomen was ik erg zenuwachtig want ja ik zou dan ook en echo krijgen.
Nou bleek dat even vreselijk tegen te vallen.
Op de echo was wel een dikke slijmwand te zien maar eigenlijk geen vrucht er zat wel iets zwarts ind e baarmoeder maar ja geen vrucht.
Nu denken ze dus aan een buiten baarmoederlijke zwangerschap of dus gewoon weer een miskraam die nog afgestoten moet worden.
Nu bloed laten prikken en nu hoor ik vanavond of morgen ochtend wat de uitslag er van is en of ik een buitenbaarmoederlijek zwangerschap heb of dat er iets anders aan de hand is.
Hou jullie weer op de hoogte, kan niet zeggen dat ik nu heel erg vrolijk ben, had van alles verwacht maar dit dus niet.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Ah jeetje dat zit ook niet mee! Is idd behoorlijk schrikken! Een buitenbaarmoedelijke zwangerschap is helemaal iets vervelends, maar een miskraam natuurlijk ook!
Sterkte voor morgen, en neem de tijd om het een plaatsje te geven! Jullie gaan wel gewoon verder met het proberen om weer zwanger te raken?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

Vanmorgen heb ik een telefoontje gehad van de gyn, over het uitslag van het bloed.
Nu zien ze dus wel dat de waarde in het bloed hoog genoeg is en dat ik zwanger ben, maar nu weten ze dus niet of dat het waarde gaat stijgen of gelijkblijft of minder wordt, dus nu moet ik morgen ochtend weer bloedprikken.
Gaat de waarde stijgen is het een buiten baarmoederlijke zwangerschap, blijft het gelijk is het wel een zwangerschap maar priller als dat we dachten of als het gaat dalen dan is het een miskraam geweest dus ze kunnen echt nog niks zinnigs zeggen, ik blijf hopen dat het gewoon goed blijft gaan.
En ja mocht het fout gaan dan gaan we idd gewoon door want ja wil wel binnen nu en 2 jaar een kleine anders hoeft het van mij niet meer, bedoel dan is mijn partner 40 en ouder weer papa worden is ook niet leuk ben je zo'n oude papa hihi en ja dat wil hij niet.
Maar goed nu eerste maar is hopen dat dit gewoon voort gezet kan worden en niet afgekapt moet worden.
Morgen ochtend bloedprikken en dan smiddags wer naar ziekenhuis voor de uitslag en dan verdere onderzoeken, om te kijken wat er nu aan de hand is dus dan zllen jullie het wel weer horen van mij.
Gr. Patricia

----------


## Patje84

hey dames, nou gisteren moest ik weer bloedprikken en toen bleek dat de waarde van het bloed zo gestegen was dat ze wel spraken van een zwangerschap maar of dat nou in de baarmoeder of er buiten groeide was niet duidelijk
dus smiddags moest ik terug komen voor een inwendige echo.
Daar bleek dat ik ong. 5 weken zwanger moet zijn want ze konden nog geen hart activiteit vinden want dat kunne ze was vanaf ong 7 weken.
Dus nu moet ik maandag weer bloedprikken blijft het stijgen si het allem al goed mocht het gelijkblijven kan het zijn dat het een miskraam is of noem maar op ze weten nu niet of het leeft omdat ze geen hart activiteit kunne vinden, dus het is maar weer afwachten geblazen, nu dus maanag weer bloedprikken en dan smiddags weer echo enz.
Dus tot dan maar weer
Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Fijn om te horen! Dan heb je nu dus nog steeds wel een beetje goed nieuws! Nu maar hopen dat de waarde blijft stijgen! (En dat het natuurlijk een gewone zwangerschap is en geen buitenbaarmoederlijke!)

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

ja nou idd, moetr nu wel iedere week bloedprikken daar ben ik niet zo blij mee, want heb zelfs regelmatig bloedarmoede dus nu maar ff veel spinazie en appelstroop eten ofzo hihi  :Wink: 
Ach beter dit dan dat het slechter zou zijn idd, hoop op een goeie afloop maar hou er zeker rekening mee dat het wel is anders kan aflopen als dat ik hoop.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## dotito

@Patje,

Hoop voor jou dat het allemaal goed komt,en dat het geen buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap is.

Succes bij de Dr.

Do

----------


## Patje84

Vanmorgen heb ik weer bloed laten prikken dus nu maar weer afwachten tot vanmiddag 15:45 dan krijg ik de uitslag te horen. Hoop dat het goed blijft gaan.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia

Succes! En we hopen natuurlijk op goed nieuws vanmiddag!

----------


## Patje84

Helaas was het nieuws niet zo goed als wat ik had verwacht.
Het blijkt dat ik wel iets in mijn baarmoeder heb, maar ze weten niet wat.
In ieder geval is het iets levensloos :S

Nu moet ik Vrijdag onder narcose om het er uit te laten halen, omdat het er moeilijk per natuur uit zou gaan volgens de gyn.

Na de ingreep gaat het naar de Patholoog om te kijken of het nou een vruchtje is en ik een miskraam heb gehad of dat het om iets anders gaat.

Al met al, kan ik nu dus wel zeggen dat ik niet zwanger (meer) ben :S:S:S (huil, huil, snik, snik)

Ik doe van de week nog wel even een berichtje hoe het gegaan is in het ziekenhuis.

Ik hoop dat mijn tikken hier uiteindelijk een positieve draai gaat krijgen want ja onze kinderwens blijft er zeer zeker wel.

Gr. en bedankt voor jullie steun de afgelopen tijd, ik kan hier echt mijn verhaal kwijt, doet me erg veel goeds.

xXx Patricia xXx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Ah jeetje wat jammer!!! Succes in het ziekenhuis, en we gaan er gewoon goede moed in houden dat het binnenkort wel goed gaat!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

Hallo Patricia,

Wat erg te lezen dat je een miskraam hebt,ja kan me wel voorstellen dat dat een enorme teleurlstelling voor jou moet zijn geweest.

Wens jou heel veel sterkte in de kliniek,en laat ons maar weten hoe het verlopen is.

Sterkte!!

Do

----------


## kellytje

hey allemaal
zit eingelijk met een probleem en weet niet wat te doen  :Confused: 
ik zou graag een mirena laten plaatsen en heb wat opgezocht en gedaan en daar staat dat ze die bij iedereen willen plaatsen 
en als ik naar mijn dokter bel antwoord die de hele tijd dat ze hem niet zullen willen plaatsen omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb gekregen ...?wat is nu eingelijk de waarheid en wat kan ik doen .... ik wil namelijk wel nog kindjes maar zeker nu nog niet en de reden dat ik wil mirena plaatsen is dat ik veel pijn heb bij maands. en veel tussendoor bloedingen heb met mijn pil

grtz kelly

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kellytje,

Wanneer je een goede reden hebt hoort een huisarts je gewoon hier de informatie over te geven en zeker op jouw invraag in hoort te gaan. Tenzij je nog minderjarig bent, dan doen ze het vaak niet. Maar ik neem aan dat je dat niet meer bent  :Wink:  In dat geval zou ik geen genoegen nemen met de nee van je huisarts. Wanneer je namelijk wel wilt beginnen aan kinderen kun je de mirena eruit laten halen. En wanneer je dat nu niet wilt en graag de mirena zou willen ook wegens veel pijn lijkt me dat een goede reden. Mocht je huisarts hier nee op blijven zeggen zou ik voor een second opinion bij een andere gaan. Maar het er zeker niet bij laten zitten hoor!

Succes!

----------


## TWS84

> hey allemaal
> zit eingelijk met een probleem en weet niet wat te doen 
> ik zou graag een mirena laten plaatsen en heb wat opgezocht en gedaan en daar staat dat ze die bij iedereen willen plaatsen 
> en als ik naar mijn dokter bel antwoord die de hele tijd dat ze hem niet zullen willen plaatsen omdat ik nog geen kinderen heb gekregen ...?wat is nu eingelijk de waarheid en wat kan ik doen .... ik wil namelijk wel nog kindjes maar zeker nu nog niet en de reden dat ik wil mirena plaatsen is dat ik veel pijn heb bij maands. en veel tussendoor bloedingen heb met mijn pil
> 
> grtz kelly


Hi Kelly,

Ik zit nu al aan mijn 2e spiraal (1x 5jr en nu een nieuwe sinds Okt.'09). En heb geen kids. Ben nu 25 dus het kriebelt uiteraard wel.. maar dat is wat anders  :Wink: 
Ik werd voornaamlijk depri van de pil. Niet echt gezellig. En wilde heel graag wat anders.
Na 2 afspraken met de huisarts (1x voorlichting en 1x voor plaatsing) was het al gedaan.

grt,
Tamara

----------


## rachellelinda

hallo allemaal 
ik ben een moeder van een dochter van 2,5 heb sinds april een spiraal maar kan je dan toch zwanger raken
ik hoor zoveel verhalen erover dat ik eraan zit te denken om hem weer eruit te halen wie kan me er meer over vertellen ik vertrouw het nu nie meer helemaal
groetjes lin en rachelle :Stick Out Tongue:  :Smile:

----------


## Patje84

> hallo allemaal 
> ik ben een moeder van een dochter van 2,5 heb sinds april een spiraal maar kan je dan toch zwanger raken
> ik hoor zoveel verhalen erover dat ik eraan zit te denken om hem weer eruit te halen wie kan me er meer over vertellen ik vertrouw het nu nie meer helemaal
> groetjes lin en rachelle


Ik weet dat bij het oude wetse koperspiraaltjeje meer kans hebt op zwanger te raken omdat die 1 keer heel veel hormonenb afgeeft maar de mirena geeft iedere keer maar een klein beetje, dus is betrouwbaarder dan de koperspiraal.
Ik heb zelf 3 en half jaar mirenaspiraal gehad en geen klachten, ik heb hem verwijderd omdat ik graag weer zwanger wilde raken, helaas tot nu toe gaat alles daarmee verkeerd maar goed, tuurlijk is er altijd een mogelijkheid om zwanger te raken dat is bij elk voorbehoedsmiddel zo, maar mirenzo is betrouwbaarder dan de meeste voorbehoedsmiddelen.

Prikpil, gewone pil, zo'n ding die je in je arm moet zetten niks is echt betrouwbaar, ga algehele onthouding :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar ja dat is ook geen optie, nee ik hoor niet zo veel verhalen van mirena en dat het verkeerd gaat.
Mocht er andere mensne die dat wel horen dan lees je het snel denk ik.

xXx Patricia xXx

----------


## Patje84

oh ja ik vergeet wat!!!

Dames, in mijn verhalen hier op het forum staat dat ik dus iets in mijn buik had maar dat ze niet wisten wat enz. dat is dus nu naar de patheloog gegaan en het is dus idd weer een miskraam geweest, pfff gaat wel lekker zeg, vriendin van mij die wil niet zwanger raken die heeft er 1 en wil ook echt niet meer, die is nu dus toch zwanger geworden en besloten om het te houden (gelukkig anders werd ik boos denk ik) en ik wil graag en het lukt niet fijne verdeling in de wereld maar ja zal vast niet de enige zijn die er zo over denkt.

xXx Patricia xXx

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Wel fijn dat je er nu achter bent dat het idd een miskraam was. Helaas zijn de dingen in de wereld oneerlijk verdeeld. Maar houdt moed hoor, jouw tijd komt ook!!
Inmiddels misschien al wat nieuws?

----------


## Patje84

Nou ondertussen zijn ze er ook erachter gekomen dat ik een afwijkende vorm baarmoeder heb bij de meeste vrouwen si dat een soort 3hoek bij mij is het een hartjes vorm, dus houdt in dat ik nog een schotje er tussen heb wat eigenlijk weinig tot geen bloedvatjes bevat.
Dus als daar een eitje tegen aan nesteld kan het nooit groot groeien en voortijdig loslaten en dat kan met een paar weken zijn maar ook met een paar maanden, dus verklaart ook meteen de reden waarvoor ik nog een doodgeboren dochtertje heb die geboren is met 18 weken.

Nu gaan ze kijken of er een afspraak te maken is voor een onderzoek gaan ze met een klein cameraatje via de onderkant kijken naar mijn baarmoeder of het ernstig is of dat het mee valt en of dat nou echt de reden is van mijn vele miskramen en als het ernstig is of er iets aan te doen is, en of het uberhaupt slim is om ooit nog zwanger proberen te raken, dus het is ff spannend aan deze kant allemaal.

Gr. Patricia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Patricia,

Wat jammer en vervelend dat het niet wil lukken om een goede zwangerschap te volbrengen  :Frown: 
Wel fijn dat ze nu in elk geval weten waardoor dat waarschijnlijk komt!
Ik hoop voor je dat er iets aan gedaan kan worden en dat je ooit nog zwanger mag raken en dat dat resulteert in een kindje.
Heel veel sterkte en succes!
Ik duim voor je!
Overigens mijn moeder heeft ook een afwijkende baarmoeder en zij heeft 1 dood geboren kindje gehad, vele miskramen, daarna mij, daarna vele miskramen en uiteindelijk mijn broertje. Dus ik hoop voor je dat je net als mijn moeder het geluk mag hebben dat 1 van de vele pogingen toch goed afloopt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Patricia,

Oh lijkt me best wel een schok om te horen!! Maar aan de andere kant, je hebt nu wel een verklaring voor de vele miskramen, en misschien kunnen ze er iets aan doen zodat een nieuwe zwangerschap wel goed verloopt.
Hou ons op de hoogte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

Heyhey lady's

Ik heb een tijdje niks te melden gehad, maar nou kan ik weer wat vertellen!!!

Vorige week zaterdag moest ik ongi worden, het is nu zondag 1 week later en ik ben het nog niet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mijn buik voelt opgezwollen heb echte vreetbuien maar zit gauw vol en heb ik wat gegeten heb ik het idee dat het er snel weer uit komt, ik ben misselijk maar GELUKKIG komt er (nog) nisk uit.

Ik moet eigenlijk maandag de 20ste onder de MRI om te kijken hoe erg mijn baarmoeder afwijkend van het "normale".

Omdat ik dus nu niet ongi ben geworden heb ik de gyneacoloog maar ff gebeld en die wil mij vrijdag toch even zien en een echo maken om te kijken of ik nou echt zwanger ben enz.
want ja als je zwanger bent mag je absoluut niet onder de MRI.

Nu wacht ik dus in spanning af op vrijdag.
Ik hou jullie weer op de hoogte.

Gr. Patricia (Patje84)

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Patricia,
Sterkte en succes bij de gynaecoloog!

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Patricia,

Weet je inmiddels al meer? Hoop voor je dat het dit keer echt een zwangerschap is! Ben benieuwd!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Patje84

> Hoi Patricia,
> 
> Weet je inmiddels al meer? Hoop voor je dat het dit keer echt een zwangerschap is! Ben benieuwd!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia



Ja zeker is het nu wel goed uitgerekende datum 13 Augustus 2011 dus het s nog erg pril maar we gaan uit dat het goed blijft gaan, natuurlijk wel in het achterhoofd dat het stieukum wel fout kan gaan maar goed we denken positief en de gyneacoloog ook.

10 Jan moet ik weer een echo dus tegen die tijd zal je wel weer wat lezen hier of er moet wat gaan veranderen (afkloppen).

Gr. Patje84 (Patricia )

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Patricia,

Fijn dat je zwanger bent  :Smile: 
Ik hoop voor je dat het goed blijft gaan en dat 10januari je weer goed nieuws krijgt!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Patricia,

Gefeliciteerd met je zwangerschap! En nu hopen dat alles goed blijft gaan!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey Patricia, 

Wat geweldig om te lezen dat je zwanger bent!! :Big Grin:  Ik hoop voor je dat het allemaal goed mag gaan! 

Liefs,
Jorientjee

----------


## Patje84

Hartelijk dank dames voor de felicitaties, ik hoop idd ook dat het goed blijft gaan, hoop voor de dames die ook graag een kindje willen dat het hun ook snel gaat lukken en dat zonder gedoe, mijn buurvrouw is al 2 en half jaar bezig met zwanger raken al 2 keer ivf behandeling gehad maar ook dat sloeg niet aan nu is ze 11 weken zwanger via de natuurlijke weg dus hoop is er gelukkig, maar idd niet te veel mee bezig zijn is de beste tip.

Groetjes Patje84 (Patricia)

----------

